# G5 strings and cables



## archertom (Oct 19, 2006)

Just wanted to drop some feed back on a new set of strings I recently installed on my 06 Hoyt Trykon. After deliberating for a few weeks I finally decided to go with the G5 Metrao strings and cables. I took them out of the package, checked them over and then installed them on my bow. It took about 10 minutes total putting the strings on and setting my bow to factory specs. The string was dead on with the twists and length, I had to put one twist in the buss cable and take one out of the control cable and bam!! Set my knocking point, set up my drop away, shot it with out the peep about 150 to 175 times at 10 yards then tied in my Super Deuce peep sight and made a few adjustments to my sight and that was it. I have shot it a few hundred times since then and so far no peep rotation, no change in my axel to axel, and it still shooting bullet holes. It had to be one of the easiest string installs I have ever done, not to mention one of the fastest. They seem like a quality pair of strings and cables. I will post back in about a week after I have had more time and shots with them. I got my fingers crossed!!


----------



## bossofduhwoods (Jan 29, 2006)

*s/c*

if ya bought winners choice 8-15 shots and ya would of been done for good. thanks now I know what to do, or not what to do bb


----------



## archertom (Oct 19, 2006)

I always "shoot in" strings and cables before I mount my peep. I don't care who makes them. I have gone through this process many times with different bows with different strings and it works. Never had to mess with peep rotation after the initial install. So do what makes you happy and I will do what works for me.


----------

